# TT Production numbers and years?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find some accurate numbers on how many were produced in TT, TTS, TT RS-Couple and Convertible? A break down of each? And for each year too?

Thanks


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

I would like to find out too. Thanks


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Call AoA ?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

manuel said:


> I would like to find out too. Thanks


 Ditto.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Audi may release these numbers for marketing purposes, but I've never seen them. It never hurts to ask.

Another way is to buy a day pass on http://erwin.audiusa.com and start plugging in VINs to get a rough total of yearly production numbers. That's what I did for the TT-RS. You'll also need a VIN decoder to calculate the check digit: http://www.alton-moore.net/vin_calculation.html

Here are the world-wide production numbers for TT-RS Coupes and Convertibles combined:

MY2010: 1,929 (includes MY2009 as well, for some reason)
MY2011: 999
MY2012: 1,067 (as of 2 weeks ago)

It would be possible (and quite easy) to write a script to do all this for you. You could categorize the results by country and type (convertible vs. coupe).

- Jeremy -


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> Audi may release these numbers for marketing purposes, but I've never seen them. It never hurts to ask.
> 
> Another way is to buy a day pass on http://erwin.audiusa.com and start plugging in VINs to get a rough total of yearly production numbers. That's what I did for the TT-RS. You'll also need a VIN decoder to calculate the check digit: http://www.alton-moore.net/vin_calculation.html
> 
> ...


I'm interested in what came to the USA.......


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm interested in what came to the USA.......


It's possible to figure that out with my method but it would take a very, very long time to do by hand. It would even take quite a while to do with a script. Each car has a serialized VIN, but the serial is global. You'd basically have to search each VIN, see what country it was made for and then save the info. And do this like 50,000 times.

Or you can just call AoA 

And one thing that's for sure is the count of TT RS convertibles for the US: 0 

And you might as well just assume that 1,000 RS coupes will be sold in the US.

This isn't very granular, but gives you an idea of the total number of TT's sold every year:

http://www.audiusanews.com/newsroom/65/98/sales-news

Download each of the report PDF's and you can see how many have been sold, although I think this is also worldwide.

As a general tip, I suggest that curious business/design types download the 2009 PDF. I've never seen such a decadent annual report.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

Autonews has a data center but only total sales and no break down:

Audi TT sales YTD Dec:

2007: 4,355
2008: 4,486
2009: 1,935
2010: 1,531
2011: 2,020* 

* Nov YTD, excluding Dec.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Lucien said:


> Autonews has a data center but only total sales and no break down:
> 
> Audi TT sales YTD Dec:
> 
> ...


I had a hard time finding TTS's....when I was looking so I'm assuming they are made in less numbers than the regular TT's? And I did think that I read the TT RS would be limited to 1000 or 1200?


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

I do not have breakdown numbers between TT and TT-S. The TT-RS production for US would be limited to about 1000 ('12 and '13).

That means maybe we can expect something new in '14 unless they discontinue the TT for a R4 roadster or other.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Lucien said:


> The TT-RS production for US would be limited to about 1000 ('12 and '13).


 Is this # set in stone? How many TTRS's have actually sold in North America?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

With numbers this low, I'm surprised Audi even offers the TT line in the US. In fact, it makes me wonder if they'll even bother to make a US spec'd version of the MK3. What is it about the TT that makes Audi think it must sell it to us "yanks"? Are they trying to edge out some other make and model?


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> With numbers this low, I'm surprised Audi even offers the TT line in the US. In fact, it makes me wonder if they'll even bother to make a US spec'd version of the MK3. What is it about the TT that makes Audi think it must sell it to us "yanks"? Are they trying to edge out some other make and model?


 It's to cater to the enthusiast base : Porsche / BMW / Lotus, etc., etc., they all make small volume sellers like this. It's a good practice - I couldn't imagine a world filled with high volume sports cars... The volume for the TT is actually quite high compared to the 400 or so BMW 1Ms and Cayman Rs. Just for giggles, it would be interesting to see the across the board sales numbers for sports cars.


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

THREAD REVIVAL! 

I need to know how many 2013's came in Suzuka Gray with CF mirrors, Titanium pack, Tech pack, heated seats.


----------



## John Strom (Aug 24, 2013)

*2012 & 2013 Audi TT RS production*

Better late than never! Some were wondering what the production figures were for the 2012 & 2013 Audi TT RS for the United States. For some reason Audi doesn't make it easy to find out but I have a partial answer. ALL of the TT RS's produced for export to American were 6 speed manual transmission cars. The numbers [below] are from AudiCare USA.

2012 total production 641 cars
2013 total sold through early July 734 cars

They evidently don't 'count' a car until sold so they may be flooring all of them until the dealer actually sells the car. I am assuming all of the 2012 models were sold and that perhaps an additional 100 cars or so can be added to the 2013 list since there are still a very few 2013 Audi TT RS cars new at the dealer - but not many. My numbers were as of early July but not too many new cars arrived in the USA after that date and they're no longer making the Audi TT RS so it is a rare car - probably less than 1500 total. With 72 HP per cylinder for it's I5 engine, it's a very powerful and fast car. 

Go to CarGurus, scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and you will see several for sale, some of them new. 

The most popular color from my perspective was Ibis White. Audi painted the TT RS in two different blacks - Panther Black and Phantom Black. One has flecks of red, blue, green etc in the paint and the other is just black.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

874 us RS


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

First trimester 2013 there where only 3.396 TT Coupe and 1.345 TT Roadsters build (all models together), just 80 units a day.
I think it will be even less in the second trimester and 3th trimester 2013.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> THREAD REVIVAL!
> 
> I need to know how many 2013's came in Suzuka Gray with CF mirrors, Titanium pack, Tech pack, heated seats.


well. I have one exactly like this...


----------



## John Strom (Aug 24, 2013)

*Total production figures - Audi TT RS - for 2012 & 2013*

I spoke with AudiUSA regarding production of the Audi TT RS [USA model] 

2012 641 cars. 
2013 766 cars [sold] 

There are probably another 30+ not sold in the USA so the total production for the two years will be just over 1400 cars - all with 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

John Strom said:


> I spoke with AudiUSA regarding production of the Audi TT RS [USA model]
> 
> 2012 641 cars.
> 2013 766 cars [sold]
> ...



You dont happen to have a red R32, do you?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

These numbers are from AOA direct. If you follow the thread posts you will see how they were compiled.


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-Breakdown-(VERIFIED-through-Audi-Of-America)


----------

